# Im thinking of carrying DP's egg



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi

me and my DP are looking into me being a "host" to her baby as she wants bio children but doesnt want to have a pregnancy... i however dont feel to much for DNA but i do feel i would need to carry our child for me to feel its partly mine.... Does anyone know what the extra risks are to doing this ie: is there a much higher chance of miscarrage?

Thanks

Em x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi

thanks for the reply...

Its not really social surrogacy as with us being a gay couple it as as near to possible we will get to both being bio parents.

Em x


----------



## angelwomb (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Em,

I just want to say that what the pair of you are considering sounds lovely. I can understand you wanting to do Host Surrogacy using your DP's eggs so that you both feel connected to the baby. However, the majority of clinics usually take on patients that are unable to achieve pregnancy naturally, meaning that if your DP would be able to conceive via home insemination, clinics may not agree to take you on as patients.

Clinics have to be granted permission from the HFEA (The Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority) to carry out treatment for Host Surrogacy, so perhaps a good place to start your research would be to contact the HFEA directly with your question as to whether you could do Host Surrogacy using your DP's eggs. Here is a link to their website, from there you can either get a contact telephone number or address http://www.hfea.gov.uk/

The HFEA are more aware that same sex couples also want to have children & so the Laws are 'slowly' changing & becoming more acceptable for them with regard to Surrogacy & Parental Orders, although, sadly there is still a long way to go.

If you do get granted permission from the HFEA & are able to find a clinic willing to take you on as patients what you need to consider next is that (again down to HFEA) the Law states that in order to do Host Surrogacy your sperm donor will need to have his sperm frozen for a minimum quarantine period of 6mths. With that said, 'some' clinics are willing to waiver the quarantine period at the request of the Surrogate after having counselling, ideally your counsellor's report will state your request to waiver the quarantine period.

Another thing to bear in mind is that clinics do require all parties to have counselling for Host Surrogacy, that is basic procedure.

With regard to your question, the success rate of achieving pregnancy via IVF is much lower than for those conceiving naturally or by home insemination. The reason for this is that the whole process is far more complicated from the onset & all depends on number of eggs recovered, how many of those fertilise, quality & motility of sperm, how many fertilised eggs survive the night & continue dividing, then of course they are graded & depending on individual circumstances either 1 or 2 embryo's are transferred. At one time it was down to personal choice as to whether you transfer 1 or 2, however HFEA have been clamping down on multiple pregnancies achieved via IVF so in many cases clinics now only transfer 1, dependent on individual circumstances.
Once the embryo(s) is/are transferred it all depends on whether it/they attach to the lining of the womb & then whether they stick. As lgft said it really is a numbers game.
If & when pregnancy is achieved the risk of miscarriage is the same as the next person, whether they conceive naturally, by home insems or via IVF.

The Laws surrounding Host Surrogacy is very complicated, it may be worth chatting to Nat Gamble (fertility Law specialist) as well as researching some more yourselves about the initial process, involvements & HFEA.

I wish you all the luck in the world & hope you are able to achieve your dream.

Lots of love,
angelwomb
-x-x-x-x-x-x-


----------

